# Albert Lee's 70th Birthday Celebration



## Palmbridge (Jul 7, 2012)

Legendary Grammy Award-winning guitarist Albert Lee, generally regarded as one of the greatest guitarists of all time, is about to embark on a career-defining new project.










www.albertlee.co.uk

The 'Albert Lee 70th Birthday Celebration' will see him making a brand new solo album co-produced with singer/songwriter and piano-player Elio Pace.

The making of the album will be captured as a part of the first ever documentary film made about Albert Lee and will also feature interviews with many of Albert's family, closest friends and musicians. The project will culminate with a concert in late 2013 with a stellar line-up celebrating Albert's 70th birthday and over 53 years in the music business!

[video=youtube;xJYfq-E-NzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJYfq-E-NzU[/video]

By joining the official Albert Lee Club, fans can choose from one of four membership options to help Albert make this project a reality, whilst seeing and hearing the making of the album as it unfolds! As well as unique opportunities to win incredible prizes such as, VIP tickets for the concert and the chance to win Albert Lee's very own signature Ernie Ball Music Man guitar, there will be regular updates in the form of videos, live chats, pictures and interviews, accessible only in the exclusive Members Area to keep fans up-to-date at every step of this exciting project.

Albert Lee's glittering career has seen him work with the likes of Eric Clapton, Emmylou Harris and The Everly Brothers and this '70th Birthday Celebration' will commemorate the amazing career of a true legend of rock and country music.

Check out www.albertlee.co.uk to find out more!


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Big fan here .... thanks for posting.

When the call goes out for a guitar player to play with the best of the best ....... (Concert for George and Bill Wyman's Rhythm Kings another couple of quick examples that come to mind) ...... it seems Albert is one of the guys they call ....... which to me is a pretty good indicator of the respect/reputation he has among some of the best musicians in the world.

Feel very fortunate to have caught Albert Lee 10 years ago with the Everlys in Ottawa.

Here he is holding his own with a couple of guys that know a little bit about playing guitar ......

[video=youtube;O8ljrPfsa50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8ljrPfsa50[/video]


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Phenominal player and comes accross as a good hearted soul.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

marcos said:


> ........ good hearted soul .......



Would have to agree.

There are lots of phenominal players out there that will never come close to playing with as many top musicians as Albert Lee ....... you just don't get on the same stage with top musicians unless they want you to there!

If Albert Lee ever had an ego, it must have been left at the door a long time ago ....... a monster talent with very ordinary, unpretentious manner ...... seems like a fun guy to just sit and have a beer with ...... (Jeff Beck comes across the same for me).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, 70.

What a monster.

I think he's a humble guy. I get that impression as well, but you're not that good without a strong ego and a sense of how good you are.

It's funny when I think about it. Every time somebody comes up after a show and tells you you're the next best thing to Jeff Beck (or whomever), you're supposed to thank them of course and then deny it.

Deep down, each and every one of us is saying "you're damn right".

Listen to him tear it up in this one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cek5qZ76FZs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice clip, Milkman ... thank-you.

To me, there is a big difference between self-confidence ...... and self-importance (ego).

I enjoy being around, playing music with, having a beer, etc. ........ with people who are self-assured and/or confident with their inner self ...... but at the same time able to demonstrate some level of respect for the opinions, musicianship, etc., etc. of others.

Can’t say the same for those with big egos though ....... the ones that feel a need to demonstrate how their playing abilities, opinions, etc. ........ are somehow so much better than others.

I respect Paul McCartney’s accomplishments in music ....... but I just don’t see that personality ever coming down to my level of meagre importance ..... so, if I was ever fortunate enough to have a beer with McCartney, one would probably be enough for both of us ....... one (for him) because I would not be deemed worthy of the time needed to drink a second ..... and one (for me) because that would be all I could take of his real or perceived sense of self-importance.

Modesty and/or humility can be feigned I suppose....... (behind a big ego) ....... Garth Brooks use to make me want to barf with his ‘awe shucks’ shtick ....... (probably to help hide a big ego) ....... I just don’t see it with Albert Lee ........ which may explain why he has had far more success as a humble sideman than a big ego front man.

Looking forward to his new release.

Here is Albert sharing the stage with a couple more guys that have played a little guitar over the years ....

[video=youtube;Fzppllg_CDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fzppllg_CDI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------

